# 72" pickup broom



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

72" Bobcat pickup broom

Brand new brushes
New bearings
Ready to work
Pick up in Central Illinois 
$4,000 obo


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Bump


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

TTT


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Bump


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Ttt


----------

